
Ask HN: A good Cloud IDE - nischalsamji
Is anyone using a cloud IDE  for java&#x2F; python development? What&#x27;s your review of it?
======
crownglasses
I can't speak for Java/Python development but I do a lot of JavaScript in
Cloud9. Its a cloud IDE that got purchased by AWS. Pretty smooth setup and if
you're already in AWS already you can take some advantage of existing services
that hookup to Cloud9.

~~~
nischalsamji
Are you subscribing to cloud 9 or is it part of your company's toolchain?

------
davidjnelson
This might help [https://www.slant.co/topics/713/~best-cloud-
ides](https://www.slant.co/topics/713/~best-cloud-ides)

~~~
nischalsamji
I have tried codenvy and codeanywhere. Had lot of trouble get going. Most of
the times I see tons of error messages in the js console. Thanks for
suggesting me this article.

